# 3 Rod Trolling Spread



## Ac338 (Jan 18, 2019)

bigfishy101 said:


> Are you in a marina in Oscoda? There are several guys out of Oscoda that fish Solo quite a lot. If you start meeting up with people at launches and the two main marinas there you will probably meet someone to fish with.


Yes I'm going to be slipping at Haglunds this year. I'll definitely give your advice a shot and try to find someone.


----------



## bigfishy101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah for sure, if you end up liking the area, Main Pier Marina is a Dockominium(?) so you own the dock and slip then pay association dues. They usually host a fishing tournament (or several) in the summer.


----------

